# American Classic



## gal (Jan 23, 2004)

my new American Classic 29 Race wheelset

only 1419g, 
15mm front, 142 rear
they feel very stiff
and the rim is super wide
my rear tire 1.95 look like 2.1

MTB RACE 29


----------



## FiCaçador (Jan 25, 2010)

Wow, the real weight is exactly what was advertised, thats impressive on wheels due to the rim's weight variations.
Fantastic weight and looks.


----------



## G-Choro (Jul 30, 2010)

Drool. Is there a weight limit on those? Where did you buy them and for how much? I need these! Could easily drop 200g going from my Easton ea90s.


----------



## bquinn (Mar 12, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## irishpitbull (Sep 29, 2011)

Hot bro.

In before AC haters.


----------



## coldryder (Aug 24, 2011)

Very nice. I picked up my American Classic MTB Race 29 a couple of weeks ago. Although mine are traditional 9mm QR/135mm, they are still quite stiff for being so light weight. The OP is correct that the 28mm wide rim reall widens tires nicely. Also, mine were 1430 out of the box, which include the tubeless rim strip but not the valves. I've been out on them about 10 times and am quite satisfied. Now it's time to put them away until racing season.:sad:


----------



## chunkylover53 (Apr 5, 2007)

Great looking wheels. I'm waiting on my 26er version. Any feedback on how they are to set up tubeless?


----------



## coldryder (Aug 24, 2011)

chunky,

My 29ers were easy to set up tubless, though I must admit I used my air compressor to do so. It's not that I tried to use a floor pump and failed, I just went straight to the compressor as I always do. 

The tires I mounted are Geax Barro Race and I used 2 scoops of Stan's per tire. They tires popped into the rim on the fist inflation each time. The wheels come with American Classic's tubeless rim tape already installed and tubeless valve stems are provided as well.


----------



## engrmariano (May 8, 2011)

how much? any rider weight limit?


----------



## coldryder (Aug 24, 2011)

Mine were purchased at a discount due to team sponsorship. I believe the MSRP in the United States is $999. I'd check American Classic's website regarding the weight limit question. The wheels themselves do not have a weight limit inscribed on them.


----------



## chunkylover53 (Apr 5, 2007)

coldryder said:


> chunky,
> 
> My 29ers were easy to set up tubless, though I must admit I used my air compressor to do so. It's not that I tried to use a floor pump and failed, I just went straight to the compressor as I always do.
> 
> The tires I mounted are Geax Barro Race and I used 2 scoops of Stan's per tire. They tires popped into the rim on the fist inflation each time. The wheels come with American Classic's tubeless rim tape already installed and tubeless valve stems are provided as well.


Good to hear. This was really my only concern, given how they've reduced sidewall height and modified the bead (as I saw on interbike video on mtbr).


----------



## engrmariano (May 8, 2011)

engrmariano said:


> how much? any rider weight limit?


from bike rumor, it says 210lbs...

i know this is a silly question. im 230lbs (slowly getting lighter lol!), can i use it if im not an agressive rider (i dont do jumps)?


----------



## G-Choro (Jul 30, 2010)

engrmariano said:


> from bike rumor, it says 210lbs...
> 
> i know this is a silly question. im 230lbs (slowly getting lighter lol!), can i use it if im not an agressive rider (i dont do jumps)?


210 lbs - those are every day wheels! Thanks for the link.

At 230 I think you'd be pushing it a bit.


----------



## G-Choro (Jul 30, 2010)

FYI - I just got a response from American Classic regarding the weight limit on the wheels. Officially it is 200lbs.


----------



## engrmariano (May 8, 2011)

G-Choro said:


> FYI - I just got a response from American Classic regarding the weight limit on the wheels. Officially it is 200lbs.


oh crap! must stay longer inside the sauna bath... rft:


----------



## irishpitbull (Sep 29, 2011)

G-Choro said:


> FYI - I just got a response from American Classic regarding the weight limit on the wheels. Officially it is 200lbs.


200lbs for wheels like this is pretty incredible.


----------



## chunkylover53 (Apr 5, 2007)

AmClassic told me 220 lbs for the 26er version (although I've also seen 210 mentioned). Either way, again, pretty impressive for such light wheels.


----------



## coldryder (Aug 24, 2011)

It's not as though a rider who is one pound over the nominal "weight limit" is going to cause the wheelset to explode. In fact, the increased weight really just means that the wheels will "wear" more quickly, i.e., they may require maintenance more often, they may tend to need re-truing more often, etc. but a 230 pound rider is not going to cause the wheels to suddenly fold over on themselves. So, I say: buy the wheels, work on losing more weight and enjoy!


----------



## Salt Cycles (Sep 25, 2004)

I spoke to American Classic on the phone a few days ago and was told 210lbs weight limit on these.

That is amazing for a 29er wheelset this light. 

I have ridden AM Classic wheels for years and LOVE them.

on a side note they just came out with their tubeless road wheels at 1179g with the same 210lb rider weight limit - WOW


----------



## G-Choro (Jul 30, 2010)

Am Classic needs to get its story straight regarding the weight limit.


----------



## IndianaXC (Jun 15, 2011)

Anybody using these as everyday/training wheels? Im considering switching out my standard tubeless AMC's for these. Im far from a heavy rider but im concerned about durability.


----------



## bholwell (Oct 17, 2007)

IndianaXC said:


> Anybody using these as everyday/training wheels? Im considering switching out my standard tubeless AMC's for these. Im far from a heavy rider but im concerned about durability.


My set should arrive on Monday. I'm planning on using them as an everyday wheelset (although I have two XC race bikes, so it will only see 50% of my riding).


----------



## IndianaXC (Jun 15, 2011)

bholwell said:


> My set should arrive on Monday. I'm planning on using them as an everyday wheelset (although I have to XC race bikes, so it will only see 50% of my riding).


Let us know how it goes!


----------



## chunkylover53 (Apr 5, 2007)

For anyone who is interested - I recently received my AC 26 race wheels. Weights came in at 711 rear (142 x 12), 600 front (15). That's with tubeless tape, but no valves (about 4g each). So as with the 29er version, just at or under the spec' ed weight - a nice change.


----------



## Jubas (Sep 22, 2009)

Where are people actually getting these from? I've not seen any online shops selling them yet?


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

I haven't ridden AC mtb wheels ever but did have a set on my Blue RC-7 road bike. It was one of the first rims/wheels out in white and since the bike was White/Black/Gray, it really made things look trick imo. None the less, after about 2 months of riding on them, I found the hubs to be loosening up and the bearing were already wearing out. I really haven't heard much about the bearing issues on the MTB set ups so just curious if any of you guys have run into that at all.

They look nice man!

Here's a pic of my old road bike w/ AC's


----------



## coldryder (Aug 24, 2011)

Jubas said:


> Where are people actually getting these from? I've not seen any online shops selling them yet?


Jubas,

I had my LBS order directly from American Classic.


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

*26 tubeless weights*

standard and built with Ti marwi rear Ti pillar bladed front spokes :thumbsup:


----------



## trousy (Aug 23, 2008)

I ordered a set of 26" race wheels yesterday but they are not avalible in the uk for 2 weeks


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

How many points of engagement does the rear hub﻿ have?

My 2009 AC Disc 225 had 24 points of engagement. I upgraded it to the latest version of the DT Swiss 240s with 36 points of engagement and I felt a huge difference.

These wheels are light, but if the rear hub still has only 24 points, it may feel lacking in comparison to other hubs.


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

This is a 15mm front and 10mm rear. I weigh about 210 geared up right now. I just did the RAWROD (Ride Around the White Rim in One Day, about 100 miles) on these wheels and they were flawless. I never felt any flex. The weights include the standard AC two wraps of their own tubeless tape in each wheel.


----------



## OffTheChainBicycles (May 29, 2013)

I have been riding these wheels for quite some time now as my race wheels and they are awesome! Very light and nimble and they hold up remarkably well for such light wheels.


----------



## Kojie (Aug 20, 2012)

Checked a couple yesterday and the weight is around 1420. Planning to pull the trigger good price for only $600


----------



## westin (Nov 9, 2005)

You're paying 600 for new AC RACE wheels?? Great deal!


----------



## Kojie (Aug 20, 2012)

westin said:


> You're paying 600 for new AC RACE wheels?? Great deal!


Yep got them already. Actually in my part of the world AC and Reynolds wheels are cheaper. Got also a pair of AC Aero 3 420 for only $500 last week for my road bike.

Maybe bec. we are near taiwan? I live in the Philippines btw 

I have around 100km in the wheels. The first 50km it felt flexy, the spokes really didn't have much tension. So brought it back to the shop they re-trued it and fixed the tension for free and now 50km more in. I don't hear any plinging sound anymore and does not feel soft at all. I am around 175lbs but not a strong cyclist. I am not a very aggressive MTB XC rider, but I like hammering upto speed specially going down.


----------

